
The “Other Side” Is Not Dumb - trevin
https://medium.com/@SeanBlanda/the-other-side-is-not-dumb-2670c1294063#.u41byj5mt
======
erikb
The funny thing is that a lot of people will read this and say "Well, that's
what I'm doing. I'm one of the few that actually does this the right way."

But from my oberservations of others (hard to observe yourself in that regard)
thinking that way is usually a sign to be on the far other side and seldom
question your own opinion. Thinking that myself, I probably have to look out a
lot more for chances to see things from the other person's perspective.

------
roddux
Having shared my opinion about the Brexit vote on social media, I've
experienced a _lot_ of what this article describes first hand.

I was truly saddened to find out how many people I know have formed opinions
that they outright refuse to debate or question, simply because there is a
large consensus between friends about the issue.

